# Victoria Swarovski - arrives at the Ellie Saab Fashion Show in Paris, 28.09.2019 (21x)



## Bowes (29 Sep. 2019)

*Victoria Swarovski - arrives at the Ellie Saab Fashion Show in Paris, 28.09.2019*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (29 Sep. 2019)

:thx: dir für die Schöne


----------



## ax-al (19 Okt. 2019)

Nett anzusehen, aber das war es.


----------



## frank63 (30 Okt. 2019)

Danke schön für Victoria.


----------



## paulwert (30 Okt. 2019)

Sieht gut aus!


----------



## wolle20975 (9 Nov. 2019)

Wow nette Frau


----------

